# New Squirrel! Pictures!



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

thats sick!

in a good way


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

good job mate! Makes me hungry tho. LOL :lol: :beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

oh yeah, he sure was tasty!


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

good job


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

Did u use a pumpmaster?????


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

nay, it's a powermaster 66, an older model. The new powermasters have shiny silver barrels. Not nearly as sleek as mine.


----------

